# Carmelo Anthony Gets Married



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Denver Nuggets star Carmelo Anthony and actress LaLa Vazquez made it official on Saturday in a New York City wedding before guests including Justin Timberlake, Kim Kardashian and LeBron James.
> 
> "Best night of my entire life," Vazquez wrote on her Twitter page. "Thank u to all my family and friends who shared tonight with me. I love u. I'm on cloud 9 right now."
> 
> ...


http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20400870,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+people%2Fheadlines+%28PEOPLE.com%3A+Top+Headlines%29


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

It's all over the radio today that Chris Paul toasted to himself and Melo in New York next year. Hmmmm


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

congrats to melo and Bee, that would be awesome I think. To see Melo, Paul, and Amare revive the Knicks


----------

